# Ink



## Jollster (Feb 24, 2004)

...magazine in the UK.

Anyone picked it up? It's got a good little writer's section at the back, worth checking out if you haven't already.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 1, 2004)

Where can I get a copy? I'm in the U.S. right now.


----------



## Jollster (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't seen it on the shelves for ages. Shame. :?


----------

